# My new favourite word



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*.*

*obsoletism*


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Mine is sorbet 😊


----------



## rockfest7822 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Copacetic!*


----------

